# US STATE DEPT RELEASE OF 34,000 HILLARY CLINTON EMAILS.........



## nononono (Oct 12, 2020)

*Here They are.*



			Virtual Reading Room Documents Search Results


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 13, 2020)

“Pilates at 7, see you there!”
“Can’t, babysitting for Chelsea”
“I use avocado oil although the recipe calls for olive oil”
“6 am?”
“I saw that too! LOL!”
“The 24th”
 . . .


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 14, 2020)

Sadly for Republicans, the investigation turned up nothing. That’s not surprising, and neither is this:



> Bash’s team was focused not just on unmasking, but also on whether Obama-era officials provided information to reporters, according to people familiar with the probe, who spoke on the condition of anonymity to discuss a sensitive investigation. But the findings ultimately turned over to Barr fell short of what Trump and others might have hoped, and the attorney general’s office elected not to release them publicly, the people familiar with the matter said. The _Washington Post_ was unable to review the full results of what Bash found.


The investigation basically exonerated the Obama team and probably would have hurt Donald Trump’s reelection, so Barr decided to keep it under wraps. This is how the Justice Department works these days: it’s a PR shop for Donald Trump, not an independent agency serving the best interests of the American public. Hopefully that will change in a few months.








						Bill Barr buries report that exonerates Obama
					






					www.motherjones.com


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 14, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “Pilates at 7, see you there!”
> “Can’t, babysitting for Chelsea”
> “I use avocado oil although the recipe calls for olive oil”
> “6 am?”
> ...


I have a good mind to not vote for Biden, if these are the deleted emails that all the fuss was about.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 15, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I have a good mind to not vote for Biden, if these are the deleted emails that all the fuss was about.


*MORE INCRIMINATING EVIDENCE!!!!!*
"I will bring cupcakes!"
"That would be great!"
"Not tonight the game is on."
"YES they won! So exciting!"
"See you at 6"
"Oh that is such a cute dress!"


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2020)

*FILTHY DEMOCRATS = FILTHY CRIMINALS






*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 19, 2020)

“I have something to do that day”
“Yes, Podesta got pizza”
“Lol!”
“No olives! Please”
“Yeah extra sauce is ok”
“Pilates at 6”


----------



## nononono (Oct 19, 2020)

Hüsker Dü said:


> “I have something to do that day”
> “Yes, Podesta got pizza”
> “Lol!”
> “No olives! Please”
> ...


*You might want to check on the subtle meanings you are projecting...*
*Quite sick.....just like Whitmer's 8645 she put in the back ground of *
*a post earlier today....She is " Quite Sick " and should be investigated...!*


----------

